# co2 diffuser... HOB filter



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

If you had a drop checker, you would know if it was good or not.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i think it might diffuse the co2 better. i used to pump my co2 straight into my HOB, because the bubbles got chopped up. but i have a diffuser now, and it is working great. i dont really think it matters if the bubbles from your diffuser get sucked into your HOB, if anything it might diffuse the co2 even more...


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

I used to diffuse into the HOB (aquaclear) and it seemed like it diffused really well, but one day I took the sponge out and it was _filled_ with bubbles. I got worried that it was CO2 and maybe not the best place for bacteria. I can't really say definitively one way or the other though.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

ahh, i used to diffuse through my AC 30 ( aquaclear) but i only did that as a temporary thing until i got my diffuser. im not sure if the co2 bubble ( if thats what they were) would be good for bacteria, but if the sponge was holding them down, than they were probably diffusing nicely


----------



## DiscusLoverJeff (Jun 18, 2010)

I am running my CO2 diffusers directly under the water return on my HOB filters. I was told it helps disburse the CO2 better throughout the tank.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thats how i have mine, mine is next to the outflow so the bubbles blow around


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

yep. same here. its right below the return and intake of my aquaclear 50. my diffuser is the knock of atomizer from china. It diffuses, but it somehow limits my bubble rate to like .5 bps, even with my regulator and needle valve all the way open. I'm gonna have to spring for the gla diffuser... I thought the china one was worth a try.


----------



## silentoak (Mar 27, 2011)

btimmer92 said:


> yep. same here. its right below the return and intake of my aquaclear 50. my diffuser is the knock of atomizer from china. It diffuses, but it somehow limits my bubble rate to like .5 bps, even with my regulator and needle valve all the way open. I'm gonna have to spring for the gla diffuser... I thought the china one was worth a try.


I got the same one in the mail just now, will have to see how it goes, but was also thinking it was at least gonna be worth the try.

Think I'll also be positioning it at that spot btw.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

The one from u-barn? let me know if yours stops up your bubble rate flow like mine....it works just the same as a glass diffuser, except my drop checker has been blue all day! tryin to get my money back from u-barn, they sell a lot of other great stuff, but these are just no good. I just purchased the 50mm form GLA. It ticks me off they charge $7 to ship it. If they used first class package it would only cost about $2


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

xmas_one said:


> If you had a drop checker, you would know if it was good or not.


ok, smart one.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i have a ceramic diffuser ( also chinese knock off)


----------



## silentoak (Mar 27, 2011)

btimmer92 said:


> The one from u-barn? let me know if yours stops up your bubble rate flow like mine....it works just the same as a glass diffuser, except my drop checker has been blue all day! tryin to get my money back from u-barn, they sell a lot of other great stuff, but these are just no good. I just purchased the 50mm form GLA. It ticks me off they charge $7 to ship it. If they used first class package it would only cost about $2


No, I got it off of eBay, it's very sleek and nice looking, glass and ceramic. But tried it before and it's just not letting any bubbles through. Not with an air pump even.  Seems like the ceramic is just too dense.

I went back to directly feeding the bubbles into the filter for now.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i got mine off ebay too. $5 free shipping. after about a week, the bubbles started to get bigger with less streams. and i saw less pearling so it obviously wasnt diffusing as well. so i emailed them and they sent a new one. ( i ordered two originally ) while i was waiting for the new one, i stuck the second one in there, it worked great, but in a week i saw some bigger bubbles ( like the first one ) but it wasnt as bad... see my journal in my siggy for more info...


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

silentoak said:


> No, I got it off of eBay, it's very sleek and nice looking, glass and ceramic. But tried it before and it's just not letting any bubbles through. Not with an air pump even.  Seems like the ceramic is just too dense.
> 
> I went back to directly feeding the bubbles into the filter for now.


wait, are you running DIY (yeast) CO2?

an air pump does not create enough pressure to drive a ceramic diffuser. DIY does IF there are no leaks. pressurized CO2 should have no trouble running a regular glass/ceramic diffuser.


----------



## silentoak (Mar 27, 2011)

mcubed45 said:


> wait, are you running DIY (yeast) CO2?
> 
> an air pump does not create enough pressure to drive a ceramic diffuser. DIY does IF there are no leaks. pressurized CO2 should have no trouble running a regular glass/ceramic diffuser.


Yes I'm running a yeast CO2 setup, sorry if that wasn't clear.

I tried connecting the airpump briefly to check if it could get a result. Also tried just putting the diffuser input in my mouth and trying to blow, but no result on any.


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

silentoak said:


> Yes I'm running a yeast CO2 setup, sorry if that wasn't clear.
> 
> I tried connecting the airpump briefly to check if it could get a result. Also tried just putting the diffuser input in my mouth and trying to blow, but no result on any.


that's normal. your mouth and an airpump cannot push air through the cermic unless it's a really crappy ceramic with large pores. your CO2 is leaking. once you fix that you should be able to use the diffuser without any problems. keep in mind that it does take a couple hours to build up the pressure necessary to start the diffuser though.


----------



## silentoak (Mar 27, 2011)

mcubed45 said:


> that's normal. your mouth and an airpump cannot push air through the cermic unless it's a really crappy ceramic with large pores. your CO2 is leaking. once you fix that you should be able to use the diffuser without any problems. keep in mind that it does take a couple hours to build up the pressure necessary to start the diffuser though.


Ok, but what's weird is when I would separate the diffuser from the tubing a spurt of bubbles would come flying out, this would probably be pressure that had already built up?.

The DIY setup has been up for about 2 weeks now, averaging about a bubble per 2 seconds.

I'm going to attempt to setup another bottle so that there's no loss in the tank for now.


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

silentoak said:


> Ok, but what's weird is when I would separate the diffuser from the tubing a spurt of bubbles would come flying out, this would probably be pressure that had already built up?.
> 
> The DIY setup has been up for about 2 weeks now, averaging about a bubble per 2 seconds.
> 
> I'm going to attempt to setup another bottle so that there's no loss in the tank for now.


that means SOME pressure has built up. however, if you have a small leak the system will not build sufficient pressure for the diffuser to work.


----------



## silentoak (Mar 27, 2011)

mcubed45 said:


> that means SOME pressure has built up. however, if you have a small leak the system will not build sufficient pressure for the diffuser to work.


Alright, thanks. Guess I know what to do this weekend!

It could actually be that there's a leak at the cap, as in stead of using silicone I drilled the holes in my cap a lot smaller and just pulled the tubing through. So maybe a glue gun or some silicone will have to be used after all.


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

silentoak said:


> Alright, thanks. Guess I know what to do this weekend!
> 
> It could actually be that there's a leak at the cap, as in stead of using silicone I drilled the holes in my cap a lot smaller and just pulled the tubing through. So maybe a glue gun or some silicone will have to be used after all.


good place to start. FWIW all my DIY setups were done without silicone. if done properly it will hold. the easiest way to find your leaks is to submerge your entire setup in water.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

the cap shouldn't be the problem if the hole is tight enough. I had a DIY bubble counter for my pressurized with the same way, and it was CO2 tight. Just put the whole bottle under water, plug the end of the hose, squeeze the bottle, and see if any bubbles come out of the cap. keep in mind when you do this, the bubbles could be coming super slowly, so squeeze hard, and keep squeezin for a couple minutes.


----------



## fms (Mar 8, 2011)

I run a pressure co2 system. The line is stuck in the intake of a Marineland c360. It is running at just over 1 bps and it is completely dissolving. My drop checker is always the right color. Works for me.


----------

